# Bildfenster bei WinCCflexible?



## netx1 (17 Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Ich bin soeben von WinCC6.0 auf WinCCflexible umgestiegen. Ich kann schon sagen, WinCCflexible ist nicht schlecht.

Nun habe ich meine erste Frage. Bei WinCC6.0 gab es ja das Element "Bildfenster", in diesem konnten die Bilder (ähnlich einem Frame) gewechselt werden.
Gibt es nun in WinCCflexible auch eine ähnliche Funktion?

lg netx1


----------



## volker (17 Januar 2008)

schau die mal die grafikliste an


----------



## netx1 (17 Januar 2008)

Grafikliste? Meinst du damit die Liste die sich rechts im Bildschirm befindet?


----------



## sps-concept (17 Januar 2008)

*Bildfenster*

Hallo Volker,

ich glaube das ist nicht zu vergleichen. Bildfenster in WinCC ist Bild in Bild.

André


----------



## netx1 (17 Januar 2008)

sps-concept schrieb:


> Bildfenster in WinCC ist Bild in Bild.



Sorry, aber wie darf man das verstehen?

Und ist es nun möglich mit WinCCflexible in einem "Frame" zu navigieren?


----------



## sps-concept (17 Januar 2008)

*Frame*

Hallo ich meinte mit Bild in Bild im Prinzip Frames. Meines Wissens ist dies aber nicht möglich mit WinCC flex. Bitte verbessern falls es doch so ist. Aber das würde schon der Sache widersprechen dass WinCC flex wie auch Protool die Bildnummer an die SPS geben. Ausserdem sind Bilder mit der gleichen Grösse, wie will man da Frames basteln? Das einzige was geht ist Permanentfenster und "Vorlage verwenden"

André


----------



## volker (17 Januar 2008)

wir setzen hier kein wincc ein. daher kenn ich das auch nur vom testen und kenne dies nicht wirklich.

das mit der grafikliste war nur ein tip.

was bewirkt den 'bild in bild' in wcc?

das mit den frames ist mir nicht so ganz klar.


----------



## Ralle (17 Januar 2008)

@Volker

Du kannst in WinCC (ich nutze V6.2) Bilder erstellen, die Controls, E/A-Felder Texte, Buttons usw. enthalten. Es gibt ein Control, das heißt Bildfenster. Dieses kannst du in Bild A einfügen und ihm Bild B zuweisen. Wenn du nun Bild A auf dem Bildschirm hast, siehst du auch Bild B. Dieses Bild B kann ausgetauscht werden, durch Bild C usw. (Den Austausch habe ich aber noch nie getestet, das Bildfenster schon). Das hat den Vorteil, das man gleiche Bildinhalte nur einmal erstellen muß und in mehreren Bildern nutzen kann.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Januar 2008)

Hallo netx1,

sieh' mal unter "Animation - Sichbarkeit" nach! Über diese Eigenschaft kann man Bildelemente oder ggf. auch Bildbausteine ein- und ausblenden. Zur einfacheren Bearbeitung übereinanderliegender Elemente, verschieden Ebenen verwenden!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## netx1 (18 Januar 2008)

Danke für den Tipp, aber Animation - Sicherheit erfüllt nicht wirklich das was ich benötige.

Aber eigentlich ist das eh schon egal. Denn mittlerweile habe ich schon das "Vorlage-Prinzip" von Flexible kennen und schätzen gelernt.

Was mich noch interessieren würde, kann man eigentlich mehrere verschiedene Vorlagen verwenden?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (18 Januar 2008)

netx1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp, aber Animation - Sicherheit erfüllt nicht wirklich das was ich benötige...


Das ist verständlich, ich schrieb ja auch *"Sichtbarkeit"*. Hiermit kannst verschiedene Bildobjekte, bei größeren Geräten auch Bildbausteine, sichtbar/unsichtbar machen  . 
Man kann nur eine Vorlage verwenden.


Gruß, Onkel


----------

